# deso/ grey Joe hutch canyon rapid



## thunderfoot (Mar 15, 2009)

Just got off deso at 2900. Joe hutch has changed and is now one of the larger and difficult rapids on the run.2 big holes @ the top R. and one on the left with a large lateral below, flow then splits around a rock shoal. Penalty for failure here is high. This will get some ugly hydraulics at higher flows and likely metamorphise into something else- but I don't see it getting easier until some really big flow comes through. Well worth a scout.http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## stevo1 (May 25, 2009)

Just got of at 21k+ scout this rapid from the right. Big waves, big hole


----------

